# Margin-al art



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

I get bored in class. My weapon of choice is either a pen or pencil for art work, so im all set once class starts. when my mind starts to wander, I just let the writing implement do the work.





This one is a hand grabbing the world. like i said my mind just wanders.






we werent talking about Egypt that day, so i have no idea. The harpooned whale came from our discussion of David slaying Goliath. But the diamonds in the whale? who knows.






Atari squid ripping open and xbox 360. and a wii trying to help. I guess. 

Neway tell me what you think. im sure ill have more.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 24, 2008)

First one is my favorite, Looks great.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't know the X360 was like a Protoss Carrier (with the controllers being the attack drones)!  XD  Coolness.  I did this a lot too, but I never had actual drawing skill so yeah.


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doodle the gbatemp mascot, thatd be neat.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hey, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.  :3

Also, that octopus kinda has the Atari logo on its head.


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why it's called the Atari squid lol


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 25, 2008)

PikaPika said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalms*  Somehow, I kept reading that as "A squid" instead of...

Wow, I'm beyond blind now.  XD


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hey, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually sounds like fun. 
anything else, anyone? (nothing perverted)


----------



## da_head (Sep 25, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> PikaPika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weird, i also read "a squid" rooofl


----------



## Ducky (Oct 10, 2008)

You , Are , A , God!


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hey, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

also, that last is freakin awesome, props to you


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 10, 2008)

You have got some talent in hand drawing, maybe, with some photoshop skills, you are really great~!


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2008)

i have more. i need to upload, but i dont have a camera.


----------

